# Sega allows Atlus access to dormant IPs



## Kagekatsu (Nov 28, 2013)

> Sega gives Atlus the okay to use dormant IP
> 
> By Emily Gera on Nov 28, 2013 at 5:47a @twitgera
> 
> ...




Yakuza 5
Valkyria Chronicles 3
Shining Force 4

Make it happen.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2013)

Sega + atlus = they might have the money to do epic shit all over again omg yes yes yes


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## RockSauron (Nov 28, 2013)

Get the guy who made Shenmue and have him make Shenmue 3 under Atlus.

I never even played Shenmue, but still.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 28, 2013)

Holy shit, holy shit, holy shit.

Could this mean...no, no it can't...can it?  Oh man.

We could get a return of Miracle Warriors!


----------



## Byrd (Nov 28, 2013)

This is truly something


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2013)

This is... legitimately exciting.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2013)

So many possibilities:
Skies of Arcadia 2
Phantasy Star 5

The list goes on


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2013)

Valkyria Chronicles + Atlus made

MUH DICK


----------



## Es (Nov 28, 2013)

>All of Sakura wars in english

Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ristar. Now.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2013)

Good Guy Sega.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 29, 2013)

This is just awesome news Atlus will do a great job.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wonder which of the two consoles will benefit from that.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k59oYiseryc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2013)

And suddenly the future of video gaming doesnt look fucked :33


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 30, 2013)

A Shining Force 4 would be awesome, the first and second games were great.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 30, 2013)

Holy shit O-O this will be amazing!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2013)

Huh... So my prediction was wrong. They weren't going to gut Atlus' games and resources to work on more Sonic titles...


Well that's all well and good. Sega needs to be known for much more than just Sonic.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2013)

SHINING
FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORCE

they need a move called that and you have user have a face cut in yelling that


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 1, 2013)

Sega making dem sexy ass decisions.

Now give me fucking Ristar and Shining Force Atlus-koon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't see the big deal in this? If anything, the only thing they could really use out of this are the few great RPGs Segas has in its repertoire. Everything else is pretty much just genres completely out of Atlus' ballgame. I'm not exactly looking forward for a turn based Vectorman RPG.

We'll probably just see plenty of Sega cameos and eater eggs in their games now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see the big deal in this? If anything, the only thing they could really use out of this are the few great RPGs Segas has in its repertoire. Everything else is pretty much just genres completely out of Atlus' ballgame. I'm not exactly looking forward for a turn based Vectorman RPG.
> 
> We'll probably just see plenty of Sega cameos and eater eggs in their games now.



Well that would include Phantasy Star, Dragon Force, Shining Force, Panzer Dragoon Saga and Skies of Arcadia, so that's plenty of stuff to work with just with in the RPG realm.

Why you hating on Vectorman RPG?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Well that would include Phantasy Star, Dragon Force, Shining Force, Panzer Dragoon Saga and Skies of Arcadia, so that's plenty of stuff to work with just with in the RPG realm.
> 
> Why you hating on Vectorman RPG?



Why am I the only one mentioning Miracle Warriors?


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 2, 2013)

never heard of miracle warriors must be before my time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2013)

New Phantasy Star please? :33

*Goes back to playing Zero*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see the big deal in this? If anything, the only thing they could really use out of this are the few great RPGs Segas has in its repertoire. Everything else is pretty much just genres completely out of Atlus' ballgame. I'm not exactly looking forward for a turn based Vectorman RPG.
> 
> We'll probably just see plenty of Sega cameos and eater eggs in their games now.



If you don't see the big deal in Sega allowing Atlus, one of the few remaining classic RPG makers that actually makes good games, and, at some point, maybe even the last, to make use of the many, many dead things in their copyright arsenal, then I don't know what could possibly be a big deal to you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm just saying that Atlus is a niche developer and merely sticks to what it knows. Segas obscene amount of original, fucking awesome franchises ranges from all kinds of genres that Atlus hasn't even touched before, I don't see the big deal here because expecting a true sequel of Vectorman or AfterBurner or Burning Rangers out of Atlus is not realistic in any way whatsoever. They're not going to singlehandedly revive Sega's work, it's a behemoth of a game line produced by dozens of talented people that once worked for Sega.

Stick to the RPGs like Violent said like Skies of Arcadia or Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2013)

Persona 5: ROLLING START!


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 5, 2013)

all nintendo exclusives


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> all nintendo exclusives



Beautiful.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Dec 7, 2013)

shenmue 3,  I've been waiting ten years...


----------

